# Toilet Doesn't Hold Water



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy all!

Our new 25RS-S is sitting in our driveway right now. One of the first things my spouse wanted to try was the toilet. Coming from a pop-up camper with 4 girls and no toilet (well... we had a porta-potty!), this was her most sought after and prized feature.

I noticed that when I flush, the bowl fills up with residual water. After a while (about an hour?) when I go back in to check on it, all the water has drained out... It appears to be draining gradually.

Is this normal or is it the seal not setting correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

We just bought our 28 RS-DS about a month ago and when we did our walk through the technician said at some point the toilet seal will start leaking. He said at that point to get white petroleum jelly (vasaline I think he said would work) and put it on the seal. But he made it sound to me like this was a problem a few years down the road not fresh from the factory. If you are under warranty I would definately take your trailer in and have them look at it. You don't want the water to drain out and then have the holding tank fumes to come floating in.

Congratulations on the new trailer.

Trevor
2008 RS-DS (DW, 1 kid, 2 dogs)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new travelling hotel









I agree, have it checked out, the seal should not be leaking. Our toilet is 4 years old and does not leak at all.

Mike


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I am having the same problem with our 2007 26RLS. I have only had it a week. I guess I will be contacting the dealer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is not leaking due to paper or other matter stuck in the seal then I would first try to make sure the gate is seating by letting it slam shut. I would also try a seal lube on it before I would haul it to the dealer for a minor issue like this.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I reckon I should have eliminated all variables...

Do all year models include the SeaLand porcelain toilet?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always let mine snap back into place and haven't had a problem so far

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I always let mine snap back into place and haven't had a problem so far
> 
> Don


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Love that porcelain toilet.... We did not even know it was porcelain until we brought it oh and my husband exclaimed we have a porcelain sh..... ! Kind of like having the luxuries of home.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Justman,

Problem: Water will not stay in bowl

Possible Cause: a. Loose band clamp b. Improper seal around flush ball due to dirt or debris on flush ball c. Worn or damaged seal d. Worn or damaged flush ball

Possible fixes: a. Tighten band clamp fastener b. Inspect flush ball for foreign debris. Clean flush ball if needed. c. Replace seal. d. Replace flush ball.

OR

Problem: Flush ball will not close completely

Possible cause: a. Too much friction between flush ball and ball seal b. Water valve screws are too tight.

Possible fixes: a. Lubricate between flush ball and seal with lubricant(silicone spray, furniture polish) b. Loosen screws slightly


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I followed my fellow Outbackers advice on letting it snap back into place and haven't had a problem since.

Thank YOU


----------



## ouden5 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just bought end of season 2006 23RS over Labor Day and had the same problem with water leaking. My dealer offered to put new seal in since had similar problems of recent but said the replacement seals still leak and they are lubricating them and telling them to snap the handle so the flush ball goes all the way back. I didn't see my wife or kids ever getting that right so I called Sealand via 800# to their service and explained the problem. They evidently had problems with this style seal.... My original seal had a black hard plastic ring that has a teflon blue seal that sits in the ridges. That combo evidently has the teflon seal create a bind that leaks if handle is not snapped back. They sent me a new seal kit in 5 days under warranty as part #385316140. The new kit has soft rubber black gasket and then a large blue teflon seal the same diameter as the black gasket. It is easy to take apart if you are handy.... I removed the upper water line from the valve so I could lift china bowl out of the way... perhaps did it all in 45min. No leak and seals great. l My dealer is 30 miles one way and sometimes easier to do things yourself. I know I can make a toilet repair now on the road if need be. Just need a small socket set.

We did alot of research. This is our second trailer. Your website sold us on Outback before we bought. #2 choice was a Rockwood Roo. This is my first post. I have done 2 mods already. Thanks.......


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I had the same issue with my seal and just lived with it until I had to take the 23rs back to the dealer for other issues before getting it fixed. The dealer put a new seal in and it is now holding water. If you can live with it, just wait until it is convenient for you to take the trailer back to the dealer and have any other issues that you find fixed all at once.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ours leaks as well







I've added it to my list of warranty repairs


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

So far mine holds water OK but I did get a tongue depressor like stick to clean the seal, so I guess you go to the toilet and say Ahhhh then clean the seal.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PackerOutbacker said:


> Just bought end of season 2006 23RS over Labor Day and had the same problem with water leaking. My dealer offered to put new seal in since had similar problems of recent but said the replacement seals still leak and they are lubricating them and telling them to snap the handle so the flush ball goes all the way back. I didn't see my wife or kids ever getting that right so I called Sealand via 800# to their service and explained the problem. They evidently had problems with this style seal.... My original seal had a black hard plastic ring that has a teflon blue seal that sits in the ridges. That combo evidently has the teflon seal create a bind that leaks if handle is not snapped back. They sent me a new seal kit in 5 days under warranty as part #385316140. The new kit has soft rubber black gasket and then a large blue teflon seal the same diameter as the black gasket. It is easy to take apart if you are handy.... I removed the upper water line from the valve so I could lift china bowl out of the way... perhaps did it all in 45min. No leak and seals great. l My dealer is 30 miles one way and sometimes easier to do things yourself. I know I can make a toilet repair now on the road if need be. Just need a small socket set.
> 
> We did alot of research. This is our second trailer. Your website sold us on Outback before we bought. #2 choice was a Rockwood Roo. This is my first post. I have done 2 mods already. Thanks.......


 First of all, Welcome ParkerOutbacker to the best forum on the web!

Glad to hear that you got your commode working properly. I understand your thinking of "sometimes easier to do things yourself". Taking the Outback in for small repairs is time consuming and gas comsuming!

Keep up the mods! Post pictures!

Dan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Justman said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> Our new 25RS-S is sitting in our driveway right now. One of the first things my spouse wanted to try was the toilet. Coming from a pop-up camper with 4 girls and no toilet (well... we had a porta-potty!), this was her most sought after and prized feature.
> 
> ...


 To help with smoothness of operation and to ensure the seal stays pliable, Periodically, (I do this once a year) apply a thin coat of silicone spray with no water in the bowl and cycle the lever. 90% of the time thats all it takes. It's a good up-keep practice.

Eric


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe I just got lucky but when mine leaked I started periodicly lifting up on the foot plunger. This adds extra water but it appears to seal it better. Since I started doing that occasionly, we have not had a problem. JR


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

My china throne started leaking a week after I got my 06 26RLS. Tried several things. The thing that cured it was a tube of plumbers lubricant. I lubed the black seal. Problem solved. I live in mine almost full time so in the past 5 months I have lived in it almost equiivilant to about 4 years of most peoples usage. The throne gets used. I've only applied the lubricant a second time, about 6 weeks ago. Under normal usage I'd guess you might have to do it each spring before the first outage.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure am glad I saw this thread. My 31RQS toilet doesn't hold water, either. I THINK it came from the factory minus the black seal on the thingy. Mine's going in the shop on the 18th, so I called and added this to the list of problems! Thanks for sharing!!
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So long as you keep water in there it shouldn't leak. Kinda like the flush valve in your home toilet tank. They go for many years before leaking, submerged in water.

But if you let em dry out.....Well there ya go.


----------



## flagaz (Oct 6, 2006)

I noticed the same thing with my toilet in the 21rs. But like all new rubber seals, sometimes use can help seat them together. I flushed my toilet about 3 dozen times and "helped" the seal find the correct placement. I no longer have the problem.









Scott

2007 21 rs
2000 GMC 1500 4x4


----------



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but, I'll ask anyway...

Why don't RV's have full sized elongated toilets?

Thanks,
JRO


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Your knees will hit the the tub


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours has never held water. Made the DH take it all apart and we cleaned everything. Nothing worked.

Will have dealer fix it next time we take it back. Seems to be a problem with a lot of them.

Seems like once a problem is found on one trailer and someone posts, it becomes apparent alot of trailers have the same problem.

Shower leaked too. Took it all apart several times. Caulked part of it and stopped the water leak.

Watch the pipes under the sinks, they leak and need to be tightened often.

Hello Outback what's up? Quality control is not working? Gilligan must have been cloned....

Linda


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Ours started to leak on the last outing. I will be taking the trailer in a couple of weeks so they can fix it and a list of things.

I was told that it is a common seal defect that Keystone knows about. The new seal is supposed to fix the problem, hopefully for good.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

PackerOutbacker said:


> ... so I called Sealand via 800# to their service and explained the problem. They evidently had problems with this style seal.... My original seal had a black hard plastic ring that has a teflon blue seal that sits in the ridges. That combo evidently has the teflon seal create a bind that leaks if handle is not snapped back. They sent me a new seal kit in 5 days under warranty as part #385316140. The new kit has soft rubber black gasket and then a large blue teflon seal the same diameter as the black gasket.


My toilet also would not hold water (and I tried all the suggestions).
Ijust got done talking to Sealand. The customer rep stated that my Dometic Corp. Sealand Div. Traveler Lite Model 210 was sent out with defective seals and they were sending a replacement kit. It sounded like very few units were sent out with bad seals. They were very courteous and knowledgeable about the problem. I told them I could install it myself. Of course, it was still under warranty.
I would post pictures when I install it, but ugh do you all want to see them?


----------

